# Cat breeds matter too!



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Ugh just a little rant! My mom's friend just rescued a 2 year old cat from Petsmart. This is only her second cat, and she is not familiar with cat breeds generally. Her rescue "Angel" was listed as simply as an orange tabby. Last night she called my mom in a panic because Angel kept meowing at her, and she thought something might be wrong with the cat. Low and behold, I go with my Mom to help this lady and there sits before us a text book example of a Flame Point Siamese. A little bit of time with Angel and it was clear she was, in typical Siamese fashion, just giving her opinion on everything going on in the household. Many Siamese cats are given back to rescues because people simply aren't prepared for the amount of noise involved, and the fact that these cats MUST be with their people ALL the time.

This isn't the first time I have seen clear examples of other cat breeds (a Maine ****,Cornish Rex ect) being available at a rescue with no breed listed. Just like each breed of dog has specific characteristics so too do cats, and potential adopters need to be made aware of what these characteristics are. Ok - rant over.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I understand what you are saying I am not a big cat person but I love persian cats 

They are so sweet and cuddly.

But like I said not a big cat person


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd be able to recognize a cat breed as well as I'd be able to a horse...

So not at all! 8D

A lot of the time the rescue workers here don't even get the dog breeds right that they have up for adoption.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent point - even a half-siamese kitten can be very vocal! Given that pure and cross-bred cats and kittens are probably more likely to find new owners, it seems a pity that rescues are not making the most of it - and prepring those new owners for any unusual behaviour!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ugh, yup I've heard of that too, and in particular the long haired cats too, people don't realise the work involved in training a kitten to be brushed and combed, cos when they're adults it's nigh impossible to convince them it's good if they're knotty!!!! 

heh, the yeowling reminds me of my burmese girl. We have great conversations together, her telling me alllll about why my book is made of paper probably, but good conversations none-the-less.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love siamese! not the alien looking ones, but the good ol' regular siamese. 

they are personality plus!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'd be able to recognize a cat breed as well as I'd be able to a horse...
> 
> So not at all! 8D
> 
> A lot of the time the rescue workers here don't even get the dog breeds right that they have up for adoption.


I cannot recognize cat breeds at all, either. I had one that was found as a stray, she was the best cat EVER. She had long hair, but it was glossy and silky, and did not get fuzzy, or mat. I have to laugh sometimes at the "poodles" listed on Petfinder! Anything with wavy hair, (and sometimes not) is just listed as a poodle or poodle mix!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Never given this much thought really b/c we got two free kitties that are 'just cats" as people around here call them. They are both very different one is crazy and the other one is super friendly and thinks everyone who comes to the house is there to pet her so she should just go ahead and get in their lap. Makes it really funny when my mom comes over b/c Miso LOVES her and momma is really really allergic  (which is of course why we have the cats in the first place). 
The shelters and rescues here though don't prepare owners for behavior they might encounter with certain dog breeds or the quirks of individual animals (say like if they know a dog is super shy and may nip or is afraid of other dogs) so I am not surprised that they don't do anything like that with cats either.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I know people who are wonderful enough to give their time to work at rescue try their very best. I just wish people could get some warning before they bring THIS home lol


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a black siamese mix kitty. He is LOUD and lovey. When he is being super loud, you can just pick him up like a baby and he'll fall asleep though. Just call me the Cat Whisperer.

I think people get cats because they only half expect to really have to take care of them. Cats are so independent, and most only come to you for love on their own terms. They're easier than dogs. So I think when someone gets a vocal cat, it kinda throws them for a loop!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

This is why I stick to american bobtails they barely meow some don't meow at all and make these weird sounds.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Siamese Cats always remind me of the "scary" Siamese on Lady and the Tramp. "We are Siamese if you plee-eease." I used to know cats as well as I knew dogs, but after I developed allergies to them, I have kind of lost that knowledge as I didn't keep up with it.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

*tina* said:


> Siamese Cats always remind me of the "scary" Siamese on Lady and the Tramp. "We are Siamese if you plee-eease." I used to know cats as well as I knew dogs, but after I developed allergies to them, I have kind of lost that knowledge as I didn't keep up with it.


Siamese cats are known to be protective I was watching a tv show and it said this siamese saved her owner from a burglar


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

My cat Mickey sometimes drives me nuts with his insistent miaowing. I never know if he wants food, treats or to be cuddled because he always sounds the same. The only distinctive miaows he has are when something isn't right with his litter box or if he's in the car (which he hates).

I have had three DSH tabbies (2 orange and 1 black/brown) and one with longer hair that was soft like a rabbit's fur. No idea what breed(s) she had in her. I suspect my cat Mickey could possibly be part Maine **** because of his markings and his build, but I don't know that for certain, and to be honest, it doesn't really matter to me.

I'm thinking of adopting a kitten, but I'm still trying to decide if it's a good idea or not. I like to put a lot of thought into these matters--unlike when I was younger and used to bring home strays.


----------

